# Pilote d'imprimante EPSON OX115 pour Mac OS9



## J'ai Faim (20 Décembre 2010)

Bonjour,
Je travaille sur un MAC G4 sur lequel j'ai installé MAC OS9 pour respecter la génération.
J'utilise le logiciel Illustrator et il semble qu'il manque des pilotes pour que je puisse scanner ou imprimer à partir de mon imprimante EPSON SX115.
J'ai fais des tests et je peux imprimer à partir de l'ordinateur mais je ne peux pas imprimer n'y d'importer des image scannées sur Illustrator.

Est-ce que l'un de vous à une solution à ce problème?

Merci.


----------



## badvallu (23 Décembre 2010)

J'ai bien peur que cela soit difficile d'utiliser ton imprimante Epson sous os 9 car il faut 10.3.9 minimum pour l'utiliser d'après le site: http://www.epson.fr/Imprimantes-et-multifonctions/Imprimantes-jet-d-encre/Epson-Stylus-SX115/Caract-233-ristiques;jsessionid=BD6717ED62A5BC82BEB4AC1E7306A0C9.acc3-new

Si je ne me trompe pas les dernières Epson pour os 9 sont Epson CX 6600, Epson DX 4850 et Epson RX 520. Pour brother, HP et Canon je ne sais pas mais cela serait intéressant de le savoir.


----------



## badvallu (24 Décembre 2010)

Chez Brother les imprimantes pour os 9 sont:

Brother DCP-120C

Brother DCP-340CW

Brother DCP 7010
Brother DCP 7010L
Brother DCP-7025

Brother DCP-8020 (8&9)
Brother DCP-8025D (8&9)
Brother DCP-8040 (8&9)
Brother DCP-8040D (8&9)
Brother DCP-8060
Brother DCP-8060DN

Si cela peut aider quelqu'un, on devrait faire une liste la plus exhaustive possible des imprimantes tournant sous os 9 comme pour les disques durs, les rams et les batteries pour mac, ça serait une bonne idée non?!


----------

